# Azoo CO2 Regulator Review



## JamesC (11 Nov 2009)

Have just purchased one of these Azoo regulators off eBay and thought I'd share my view and experience with using it. The eBay seller is called goaqua88 and is based in Taiwan. This is the actual item - AZOO-CO2-Pressure-Regulator-With-Magnetic-Valve-plant. I paid Â£37.91 with Â£11.50 P&P charges. Eight days after ordering it arrived on my doorstep. Packaging was superb with the box being surrounded by polystyrene and inside the regulator was wrapped in foam.

Build quality was excellent with everything done up tightly and also it looked the business. The only downside is that the solenoid is supplied with an american style plug. Luckily I had an old adapter to plug it into but you could always cut the plug off and attach a UK plug. The solenoid is rated for AC voltages 110 to 230 but works fine with our 240V.






I use a 6.35kg pub bottle for my CO2 and attaching the regulator was straight forward. Opening the main valve on the bottle brought the two gauges to life with the high pressure reading just over 50 bar and the low pressure reading about 3.5 bar. Plugged in the solenoid and heard the reassuring click that implied it is working fine. Adjusting the needle valve wasn't as easy as I'd hoped but with a bit of fiddling I managed to achieve the 2-3 bubbles per second I normally have. With a slower bubble rate it may be slightly more difficult but should still be achievable. I managed to get it set to 1 bubble per second but any slower may be unreliable. It is possible to adjust the low side pressure by removing the small domed shaped nut in the middle of the regulator and then turning the much larger nut. I lowered it down to 2 bar but found the flow more difficult to control with the needle valve so set it back up to 3 bar which seems fine for me. 
Surprisingly the solenoid still feels cool to the touch after a few hours. I've been used to solenoids running pretty hot in the past so it was a welcome surprise.





So far I'm really impressed with the regulator and solenoid especially for the price I paid. Once I've used it for a while I'll update this thread which any developments.

nb. The guages actually read in kg/cm3 and psi. As I like bar this is what I've said the pressures are in, in my description. For our purposes 1 bar virtually equals 1 kg/cm3 so it's easy to convert.

James


----------



## Themuleous (12 Nov 2009)

Nice review James, and a good price for a reg AND solenoid   

Sam


----------



## zig (12 Nov 2009)

Nice find, even better value when paying in Euro's  be interesting to see how the needle valve behaves over time.


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Nov 2009)

Worth the money then?  Not a bad combo, considering a reg would set you back anywhere up to Â£70 or so, and a solenoid could cost you Â£15 - Â£50!


----------



## JamesC (20 Nov 2009)

Update on the regulator.
Over the first couple of days I noticed the guage on the low pressure side slowly dropped down to about 2 bar so I had to increase it back up to ~3.5 bar. After doing this it has remained constant and possibly I shouldn't have changed it in the first place.
After the first day or two of adjusting the bubble rate to my desired speed I haven't needed to make any further adjustments. It has remained rock steady.
The solenoid remains cool/cold to the touch and has so far permormed perfectly.

A decent piece of kit for the money.
James


----------

